# HSU Research VTF-3 MK5 HP Discussion Thread



## theJman

HSU Research VTF-3 MK5 HP

By Jim Wilson (theJman)

​

On audio forums an all too common question is some variation of "what subwoofer should I buy for XXX amount of money?". There are a handful of Internet Direct (ID) manufacturers mentioned repeatedly, but all too often those potential candidates do not include anything from HSU Research. That's rather interesting when you consider how long this company has been around. Truth be told I was among those who only gave their products a passing acknowledgment, but after having lived with the VTF-3 MK5 HP for over a month I won't be omitting them any longer. Put succinctly, this subwoofer is amazing. It wants for absolutely nothing and can hold its own with any product being sold for under a grand. When you consider all the tuning options, and realize the flexibility that affords, you quickly come to the conclusion it has few legitimate rivals. The HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP should be on your short list if both quality _and_ quantity is what you're after.

*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## Talley

Great review. I was going to buy and actually did purchase the VTF-2 MK5 HP but with some advice from members on this board and discussing with HSU directly I quickly called and have them charged me the extra money for the VTF-15H MK2. 

Both share the same amp, same driver just the MK2 offers a larger cabinet with more port area. I'm pleased with my decision. It's a great sub. My room is right at 3000cuft though so I'll be adding a second soon.


----------



## theJman

The HSU turned out to be a pleasant surprise. I knew of their reputation but hadn't heard anything they made. It's just an all-around performer, no matter what someone wants; depth, output, appearance, quality.


----------



## asere

Nice review Thanks! I used to own the VTF3 MK4 and it was a solid sub. HSU does make great products and they also have excellent customer service.


----------



## Chromejob

theJman said:


> HSU Research VTF-3 MK5 HP
> 
> By Jim Wilson (theJman)​
> 
> On audio forums an all too common question is some variation of "what subwoofer should I buy for XXX amount of money?". There are a handful of Internet Direct (ID) manufacturers mentioned repeatedly, but all too often those potential candidates do not include anything from HSU Research. That's rather interesting when you consider how long this company has been around. Truth be told I was among those who only gave their products a passing acknowledgment, but after having lived with the VTF-3 MK5 HP for over a month I won't be omitting them any longer. Put succinctly, this subwoofer is amazing. It wants for absolutely nothing and can hold its own with any product being sold for under a grand. When you consider all the tuning options, and realize the flexibility that affords, you quickly come to the conclusion it has few legitimate rivals. The HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP should be on your short list if both quality _and_ quantity is what you're after.
> 
> *For the full review Click Here​*​





theJman said:


> The HSU turned out to be a pleasant surprise. I knew of their reputation but hadn't heard anything they made. It's just an all-around performer, no matter what someone wants; depth, output, appearance, quality.


I participated in sub-buying threads here and _other forums_ ... and Hsu came up from time to time, usually in glowing terms, though not as much as SVS, PSA, et al. I started by shopping for a sub-US$400 sub, but the entry level SVS PB/SB-1000 had me really tempted, as well as their free return shipping if I wasn't happy. But ... for my room, my listening preferences, my blend of music and film viewing (both equally important to me), the flexibility of the Hsu VTF subs kept tempting me, even with no free shipping (either way). 

I finally threw up my hands and realized that reviewers' evals of both brands assured me of a great sub from either. I held my breath, crossed myself, and ordered a VTF-2 (edging out the VTF-1 due to its lower reach to 18Hz). ... I've been supremely happy with it, particularly after I played the included *Boston Audio Society/Hsu test cd.* The first track of the CD, an excerpt from Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony, second movement (Poco Adagio), readily demonstrated the sub's gentle and assured performance at sub-aural freqencies, more succinctly than test tones that I'd downloaded from audiocheck.net. From the liner notes:



> WARNING: When playing this track for the first time, lower the volume, as your woofers may be at risk. The bottom octave of this recording may damage vented or planar loudspeakers. (The opening string passage should be quite soft.) Boston Civic Symphony conducted by Max Hobart, James David Christie, organist. Two AKG 414 ORTF cardioids, about the third row in Boston's Jordan Hall, spring 1983. This was one of the last times that the Jordon Hall organ, already showing signs of serious asthma, was heard in a public performance. (Micha Schattner)
> 
> *This recording has the strongest and cleanest 16Hz of any recording I have come across.*


Not sure who to attribute that last sentence to, but I have to agree. I can feel it in my living room. I can feel it in my gut. The Hsu VTF subs really deliver. Those removable plugs and adjustable options on the back can yield hours of fun tweaking and experimenting.


----------



## FidelitySeeker

Hey Jim,

Thanks for the review!

Usually the spectrographs are presented in their own chart.

They are smaller, but still show in the top right corner of the frequency response graphs. 
It looks like there are 5 spikes. Can you comment on this?










Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## theJman

Unfortunately something happened to the screen captures for most of the spectrograph's, so instead of only including the few that did take I opted to not include any.

Realistically there are only 3 spikes of (potential) concern, those that occur above 125Hz can be considered irrelevant because your crossover will be set well below that threshold. Even at 100Hz the rolloff will be such that neither of those will be audible. Since most people us 80Hz - or even less - you can safely ignore the top 2.

Based upon what I experienced HSU programmed the VTF-3 to have a little kick centered around 23Hz, which is probably what lead to the favorable performance during movies. Since that's below the area the vast majority of music extends to it shouldn't impact sound quality in a 2 channel setup. To me that says HSU did their homework and gave the user the best of both worlds.


----------



## FidelitySeeker

theJman said:


> Unfortunately something happened to the screen captures for most of the spectrograph's, so instead of only including the few that did take I opted to not include any.
> 
> Realistically there are only 3 spikes of (potential) concern, those that occur above 125Hz can be considered irrelevant because your crossover will be set well below that threshold. Even at 100Hz the rolloff will be such that neither of those will be audible. Since most people us 80Hz - or even less - you can safely ignore the top 2.
> 
> Based upon what I experienced HSU programmed the VTF-3 to have a little kick centered around 23Hz, which is probably what lead to the favorable performance during movies. Since that's below the area the vast majority of music extends to it shouldn't impact sound quality in a 2 channel setup. To me that says HSU did their homework and gave the user the best of both worlds.


Good points, the ones above 125Hz would not be an issue (for any typical setup), and the one around 23Hz is certainly below all traditional musical instruments (with the exception of pipe organ).

However, the two sitting just north of the 63Hz tick seem like they would be problematic when listening to piano or walking bass where those pitches would stand apart from the rest.


----------



## theJman

FidelitySeeker said:


> Good points, the ones above 125Hz would not be an issue (for any typical setup), and the one around 23Hz is certainly below all traditional musical instruments (with the exception of pipe organ).
> 
> However, the two sitting just north of the 63Hz tick seem like they would be problematic when listening to piano or walking bass where those pitches would stand apart from the rest.


Even those two might not prove to be an issue. The reason I put the word "potential" in parenthesis before is because they may be of no consequence. Bear in mind those are close mic'ed measurements, so they reflect the raw output from the sub. Due to room interactions the response will be vastly different at the seating positions, so those peaks could actually become a null for some. Additionally, most people use some manner of room EQ so you can expect whatever remains to be tamed.

There is a bit of a misconception that a billiard table flat measured response is necessary, but that's really not the case. Sure, you don't want it bouncing all over the place, with 20dB gaps, but some "ripple" isn't really anything to be terribly concerned with. Bear in mind that no matter what the manufacturer does from the beginning the room will affect the output greatly, so all that careful tuning may be for naught in the long run. The other downside is headroom; depending upon how much wattage it takes to program the DSP to achieve a flat response there may be little left over for dynamic swings recorded in the source material. These charts infer HSU didn't use up a lot of amplifier power on the final output response, which if true has the advantage of allowing the sub to act on those dynamics. Based upon what my ears heard I suspect that's the case; the VTF-3 didn't want for headroom, so as the intensity of the soundtrack went up and down the sub was able to handle it.


----------



## Chromejob

It's a pleasure to be learning at your knee, sir.


----------



## theJman

Chromejob said:


> It's a pleasure to be learning at your knee, sir.


Well, I'm not sure about that - I'm just making this stuff up as I go...


----------



## Talley

theJman said:


> Even those two might not prove to be an issue. The reason I put the word "potential" in parenthesis before is because they may be of no consequence. Bear in mind those are close mic'ed measurements, so they reflect the raw output from the sub. Due to room interactions the response will be vastly different at the seating positions, so those peaks could actually become a null for some. Additionally, most people use some manner of room EQ so you can expect whatever remains to be tamed.
> 
> There is a bit of a misconception that a billiard table flat measured response is necessary, but that's really not the case. Sure, you don't want it bouncing all over the place, with 20dB gaps, but some "ripple" isn't really anything to be terribly concerned with. Bear in mind that no matter what the manufacturer does from the beginning the room will affect the output greatly, so all that careful tuning may be for naught in the long run. The other downside is headroom; depending upon how much wattage it takes to program the DSP to achieve a flat response there may be little left over for dynamic swings recorded in the source material. These charts infer HSU didn't use up a lot of amplifier power on the final output response, which if true has the advantage of allowing the sub to act on those dynamics. Based upon what my ears heard I suspect that's the case; the VTF-3 didn't want for headroom, so as the intensity of the soundtrack went up and down the sub was able to handle it.



I agree. My HSU has never shown strain. Although I haven't tried to push it either and play 16hz at 120db which I doubt it could do.


----------



## theJman

While doing measurements on two upcoming review units I noticed an anomaly that caused be to do some investigating. When concluded I came to realize that something is probably amiss with my microphone because the HSU - and the other two units I just measured - all have the same abnormal hump at 23Hz. Because of that I have added the following caveat to the Measurements section...

_Please disregard the bump at 23Hz in both the frequency response charts and spectrographs. I've identified a potential issue with the microphone which is most likely causing it. The native response of the subwoofer does not exhibit that tendency._


----------



## FidelitySeeker

theJman said:


> Even those two might not prove to be an issue. The reason I put the word "potential" in parenthesis before is because they may be of no consequence. Bear in mind those are close mic'ed measurements, so they reflect the raw output from the sub. Due to room interactions the response will be vastly different at the seating positions, so those peaks could actually become a null for some. Additionally, most people use some manner of room EQ so you can expect whatever remains to be tamed.


I can agree that they *might* not prove to be an issue, *if* your room acoustics *happen* to present a null at the LP for the same frequency that the sub produces a spike/resonance (at the listening position). 
However, isn't it just as likely that the room acoustics could present a node (or peak) at this frequency presenting a combined spike beyond the capability of any standard EQ system to tame (assuming you have an EQ system)?

Wouldn't it be better to have a sub that did not have such an issue with it's raw output so you are not betting on the room and EQ to fix it?

As for a flat FR for raw sub output, I agree completely. The ideal is to have a roll off that matches room gain so the final FR at the LP is reasonably close to flat. But room gain is somewhat predictable.


----------



## theJman

FidelitySeeker said:


> I can agree that they *might* not prove to be an issue, *if* your room acoustics *happen* to present a null at the LP for the same frequency that the sub produces a spike/resonance (at the listening position).
> However, isn't it just as likely that the room acoustics could present a node (or peak) at this frequency presenting a combined spike beyond the capability of any standard EQ system to tame (assuming you have an EQ system)?


Yup, the room could influence the output in either direction so FR peaks might increase or decrease. Most room EQ systems can tone down massive peaks though, whereas they can only boost nulls by a few dB's. In essence, they can tame a "hot" frequency pretty well.




FidelitySeeker said:


> Wouldn't it be better to have a sub that did not have such an issue with it's raw output so you are not betting on the room and EQ to fix it?


An argument could be made either way. Frankly, I'm not certain there's a right answer because for sure there will never be a consensus among audiophiles. For me, the only thing that matters is what my ears can hear. If the end result gives me what I want I don't concern myself with how the manufacturer went about achieving it. That's just me though.


----------



## FidelitySeeker

theJman said:


> Yup, the room could influence the output in either direction so FR peaks might increase or decrease. Most room EQ systems can tone down massive peaks though, whereas they can only boost nulls by a few dB's. In essence, they can tame a "hot" frequency pretty well.


Good point; Audyssey can be very effective at reducing peak nodes!
However, based on the measurements, I would be reluctant to recommend this sub to anyone wanting to use it in a system without EQ.

Did you find out any more about the problem with the mic?
Any chance that is the cause of the ringing at the other frequencies as well? I haven't noticed it so bad on any other subs you have measured and noticed that the Rythmik F8's have some of the same thing going on. With the E15HP, the servo seemed to counteract any ringing, I know the F8 is a step down, but am surprised the F8's would perform so poorly in this regard being sealed with servo!

23.5Hz is not the best place for measurement error with subs. Hope they fix you up with a quick and easy solution!


----------



## theJman

FidelitySeeker said:


> Did you find out any more about the problem with the mic?


Not yet. I tried a few other subs I have lying around here and they all exhibit the same bump. The XTZ system has its own tone generator - it doesn't rely upon any test discs, which was one of the benefits as far as I was concerned - so the issue could be there as well. I did update the software to the latest version, but that didn't make any noticeable difference.



FidelitySeeker said:


> Any chance that is the cause of the ringing at the other frequencies as well?


It's not impossible, but I tend to doubt there is an affect on any other frequencies. What first caught my eye was when I saw the same hump whether the VTF-3 was configured for acoustic suspension or bass reflex. I thought "that's pretty unusual", but since I never had an issue in the 3-4 years I've been using the XTZ system I didn't think much of it. Then I measured the F8's and saw the same thing, and that's when I realized something was amiss.

My next review will be on the JTR Captivator S1 so I tested that one and sure enough, the same bump shows up there as well. I won't publish that review with the anomaly though - I'll figure out something before I post it.


----------



## FidelitySeeker

Have the Hsu and Rythmik shipped out? If not, any chance of holding them until you can get new data?


----------



## kisypher

I'm very interested in the VTF-3 MK5, seems like a lot of bang for the buck. My viewing/listening room is roughly 1300 cubic feet, my use is probably a 60-40 split between music and movies. Is the VTF-3 MK5 an adequate choice for this size of space? Other recommendations in this price range?


----------



## theJman

kisypher said:


> I'm very interested in the VTF-3 MK5, seems like a lot of bang for the buck. My viewing/listening room is roughly 1300 cubic feet, my use is probably a 60-40 split between music and movies. Is the VTF-3 MK5 an adequate choice for this size of space? Other recommendations in this price range?


The room I did that review in is 50% larger by cubic volume and the VTF-3 did remarkably well. You will have no issues whatsoever.

With regards to competitive options... this particular thread is for discussions about my review or the VTF-3. If you would like to explore other choices you should start a new thread. That way all the answers will be focused on your situation.


----------



## Talley

Well I'm in a 3kcu-ft room and a VTF-15H MK2 which is the same subwoofer just slightly larger dimensions and it can shake my room.

1300cuft would be killer.


----------



## kisypher

theJman said:


> The room I did that review in is 50% larger by cubic volume and the VTF-3 did remarkably well. You will have no issues whatsoever.
> 
> With regards to competitive options... this particular thread is for discussions about my review or the VTF-3. If you would like to explore other choices you should start a new thread. That way all the answers will be focused on your situation.


Based on your thorough and well-written review I went ahead and ordered myself a VTF-3 MK5. I'm sure it'll wipe the floor with the 16 year old Cerwin Vega I'm currently using. :T


----------



## theJman

kisypher said:


> Based on your thorough and well-written review I went ahead and ordered myself a VTF-3 MK5. I'm sure it'll wipe the floor with the 16 year old Cerwin Vega I'm currently using. :T


Congrats! I suspect you're going to be pleasantly surprised. After you have everything all setup and tuned be sure to come back and let everyone know what your assessment is.


----------



## Wardsweb

I'm a little late to the game here. I didn't pay to much attention to your review at the time, but now that I've decided to add a sub to my main two channel system, your review is at the forefront of my research. I love the extensive ability to fine tune this sub. Being able to blend it seamlessly with my audio system is vital. Thanks for the review. Keep up the good work. HTS is lucky to have you.


----------



## theJman

Wardsweb said:


> I'm a little late to the game here. I didn't pay to much attention to your review at the time, but now that I've decided to add a sub to my main two channel system, your review is at the forefront of my research. I love the extensive ability to fine tune this sub. Being able to blend it seamlessly with my audio system is vital. Thanks for the review. Keep up the good work. HTS is lucky to have you.


Thank you for the generous comment! I put in a lot of time and effort to create those reviews, so it's always nice to hear that someone has benefitted from them.


----------



## Talley

theJman said:


> Thank you for the generous comment! I put in a lot of time and effort to create those reviews, so it's always nice to hear that someone has benefitted from them.


It was one of your previous reviews that cost me money.... I bought into it.

This is not a good thing... you spending other peoples money like that lol


----------



## theJman

Talley said:


> It was one of your previous reviews that cost me money.... I bought into it.
> 
> This is not a good thing... you spending other peoples money like that lol


That's how I got this job!


----------



## Ive

My previous sub of 26 years finally gave up the ghost in its amp, and I am in the market for a new sub solution. I was considering DIY as I've built many subs in the past (I don't want to use the old driver and would've gotten a new one), however since I no longer have nearby access to a table saw, and seemingly less time available, I am choosing to go for a more turn-key solution.

That said, and with my budget of around the $700-800 mark (it always seems to creep up, right?), the VTF-3 MK5 HP is at the top of my list, also with great thanks to Jim's excellent review of this sub!

I guess I have a question about the amp with its "only" 2-year warranty. Has anyone who has owned this sub for a good period of time now ever experienced issues with the amp? I'm sort of of the notion that if you don't overdrive it, and it hasn't failed in the first year, it should last a bit longer than the 2 year mark, correct? Just looking for people's experiences who've now had theirs for some time now. No regrets?

I was considering the VTF-15H MK2, but with shipping, it pushes the cost boundaries a bit out of my reach. That, and the extra size would be an issue for the WAF. Besides, if I ever decided to get a 2nd sub later on down the line, two VTF-3 MK5s should outperform one VTF-15H MK2, correct?

Thanks very much for taking the time to view my post.


----------



## Talley

Ive said:


> My previous sub of 26 years finally gave up the ghost in its amp, and I am in the market for a new sub solution. I was considering DIY as I've built many subs in the past (I don't want to use the old driver and would've gotten a new one), however since I no longer have nearby access to a table saw, and seemingly less time available, I am choosing to go for a more turn-key solution.
> 
> That said, and with my budget of around the $700-800 mark (it always seems to creep up, right?), the VTF-3 MK5 HP is at the top of my list, also with great thanks to Jim's excellent review of this sub!
> 
> I guess I have a question about the amp with its "only" 2-year warranty. Has anyone who has owned this sub for a good period of time now ever experienced issues with the amp? I'm sort of of the notion that if you don't overdrive it, and it hasn't failed in the first year, it should last a bit longer than the 2 year mark, correct? Just looking for people's experiences who've now had theirs for some time now. No regrets?
> 
> I was considering the VTF-15H MK2, but with shipping, it pushes the cost boundaries a bit out of my reach. That, and the extra size would be an issue for the WAF. Besides, if I ever decided to get a 2nd sub later on down the line, two VTF-3 MK5s should outperform one VTF-15H MK2, correct?
> 
> Thanks very much for taking the time to view my post.


Mine is running great after 1 year. The VTF-15Hmk2 and the VTF-2mk5 are identical except the -15h is larger making it more effecient in the bottom end and will play roughly 3db louder at 16hz. The advantage of the bigger size VTF-15 is from 16hz-22hz. Above that they both perform identical. So dual VTF-15s would kill dual VTF-3 at those ultra low frequencies.

But yes dual VTF-3 would play louder above 22hz than a single VTF-15 but would only match a single VTF-15 16hz output.


----------



## theJman

26 years from a subwoofer is extraordinary! If the amp hasn't gone out by then surely the driver has (usually the surround rots away long before then). You had that one-in-a-million.

HSU Research was one of the first ID (Internet Direct) companies ever, so they're a very established player. They offer a lot of value for the money, and everything I've seen from them has been top-notch. Any company can have a lemon or two, of course, but it's proven very rare with HSU. And when it does happen their customer service has always been first rate, so there's been little for people to be dissatisfied with.

I'm not sure how large your room is, or what the intended purpose for the sub would be, but if size is an issue have you considered the ULS-15? Much smaller than the VTF but still a powerhouse.


----------



## Ive

Thanks very much for the responses Talley and Jim!

Yes, I was lucky to get that many years out of that old sub! It was a sealed 15", however this time around I want to go ported, or at least have the option to for its efficiency - which was why the VTF-3 MK5 was at the top of my list.

It seems I did leave some info out that may be of use. It would be used for 80% HT, and 20% music. My listening/HT area is 2200 cubic feet, however my bottom floor is more of an open floor plan, and it leads to the dining and kitchen area with no partition between them. Please see the attachment with my floor plan layout (my ceilings are 8'). The red box in the corner of the living room is where my old sub sat and where I'd like to put my new one:









I felt the VTF-15H MK2 a tad large and just a bit expensive for me, but considering I only want one sub for now, and given my room dimensions, I'm wondering if the difference in extension it offers below the VTF-3 MK5 (16-18Hz) will be noticed/felt in other seating areas, or if its greater output is absolutely necessary given the extra ~3K ft³ that my dining room and kitchen adds to the overall space. I don't ever watch content or listen to music at reference levels, mostly in the -25 to -15 range at most (if that even makes a difference).

Thoughts?


----------



## theJman

Ive said:


> I felt the VTF-15H MK2 a tad large and just a bit expensive for me, but considering I only want one sub for now, and given my room dimensions, I'm wondering if the difference in extension it offers below the VTF-3 MK5 (16-18Hz) will be noticed/felt in other seating areas, or if its greater output is absolutely necessary given the extra ~3K ft³ that my dining room and kitchen adds to the overall space. I don't ever watch content or listen to music at reference levels, mostly in the -25 to -15 range at most (if that even makes a difference).
> 
> Thoughts?


The difference between the VTF-3 and VTF-15H is minor, relative to their overall performance, so with an area the size of yours I'm not certain you would notice an audible difference. You should always get as much capability as the budget allows though, but I don't think either will fully load that entire space.


----------



## Ive

Understood. Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## Talley

Ive said:


> Understood. Thank you very much for your input!


What Jman said. I've got the larger model and 3,000cu-ft and it handles movies great. I only want to add a second so for music I can have stereo subs and my other effort is flatter response over the entire width of my couch. I have the sweet spot MLP dialed in pretty good but the other areas are kinda choppy.

With your large space filing it to really high levels is difficult but you will enjoy plenty of low end fill for movies.


----------



## Ive

Good to know - thanks Talley!


----------



## 1AGOFST

The Wife said Yes!!!!! LOL I just pulled the trigger on this sub 2 minutes ago!!! I was back and forth on a few subs, PSA, SVS, and HSU. Thanks JMan for the great review, as it finally pushed me over the edge. Just a week ago, I was ready to pull the trigger on the SVS PB2000, but then started to see some comments on various forums saying this one will outperform the SVS greatly in my size room. Hopefully this sub can rock my 4,500 cu ft great room. I am going from an Earthquake Sound SuperNova MKIV10B that the amp went out on. I bought that sub 6 years ago before knowing to consider room size. I will chime back in when I receive it and get it setup.

Mike


----------



## theJman

Glad I was able to assist. Your room is rather large, but I think you'll be quite happy with what the subwoofer can do.


----------



## 1AGOFST

theJman said:


> Glad I was able to assist. Your room is rather large, but I think you'll be quite happy with what the subwoofer can do.


Once budget is back in order, I plan to add a 2nd sub, so hopefully this one will hang in there for a while :smile:


----------



## Talley

theJman said:


> Glad I was able to assist. Your room is rather large, but I think you'll be quite happy with what the subwoofer can do.


 Remember what he is coming up from. Double the output is double the output either way lol


----------



## 1AGOFST

Talley said:


> Remember what he is coming up from. Double the output is double the output either way lol


If it is double the output, and clean, I am in for a whole new happy


----------



## Defcon

How would this compare to PSA 15v? Since I'm in CA, tax + warranty upgrade makes the price of the VTF3-MK5 same as the PSA, and the specs look very similar.


----------



## theJman

I've never heard the 15V myself, so I wouldn't be able to do much more than speculate I'm afraid.


----------



## primetimeguy

Subscribing to this thread now that I have a couple of these in my system. They are awesome!


----------



## SJTrance

I've had a Hsu VTF3 MK3 for several years and it's been amazing so far. I've owned this sub for about 5 or 6 years now. It was a used purchase and quite frankly, who knows how long the previous owner had it before he sold it to me. But I've NEVER had an ounce of problem from the sub. The amp is running perfectly and it's been a side table for my couch for the longest. No one notices that it is anything but a table. 

I've recently been gifted an old motorcycle from a friend and I was trying to figure out how to repay him. I know that he is building his home theater on a tight budget and he currently doesn't have a sub. He was thinking to build a Dayton or get a Bic America sub. I offered him my Mk3 sub. At first, he refused because he didn't want to accept payment for the motorcycle but I convinced him that it was because I would use it as an excuse to get a different sub. 

I had lots of thoughts to replace the Mk3 with something from SVS but I kept coming back around to the VTF3 Mk5. The Mk3 worked beautifully in my 3000 cubic feet room so far and I'm sure that the Mk5 will do even better. I am not quite sure what to expect since I was so satisfied with the last sub. This new one will have more tuning options. I'm also curious as to what the Q Control would do for my room. Either way, it'll be here in a few days and I'll let you guys know what I think. Be warned, though; my ears are not as sharp as some of your well honed ears.


----------



## theJman

SJTrance said:


> Either way, it'll be here in a few days and I'll let you guys know what I think. Be warned, though; my ears are not as sharp as some of your well honed ears.


Your acuity doesn't really matter though, because in the end all that does is how _you_ think it sounds. So long as you're satisfied the rest is pretty much irrelevant. That being said... knowing first hand how the MK5 sounds means I can pretty much guess what your reaction will be. Something like this: 

BTW, nice gesture on your part. Friends do for each other. Double bonus is you get a brand new sub out of the deal, and a motorcycle to boot!


----------



## SJTrance

So I've been using it for a couple of days now and I love it. It seems to have the same amounts of thunder as the old one but the bass seems "smoother." Maybe it's less distortion. The MK3 was still such a monster in my space that I can't say that I feel a huge difference. Do these subwoofers have a break in where they sound different with more use? 

Side note: I tried to put in their test CD into my PS4 and it doesn't seem to support that format. I have to find another way to play it.


----------



## theJman

SJTrance said:


> So I've been using it for a couple of days now and I love it. It seems to have the same amounts of thunder as the old one but the bass seems "smoother." Maybe it's less distortion. The MK3 was still such a monster in my space that I can't say that I feel a huge difference. Do these subwoofers have a break in where they sound different with more use?


Pretty much everything mechanical has some level of break-in period, and a sub driver is no different. But will it sound different? Probably nothing you would be able to detect without a microphone and measurement gear. You may sense that it becomes a bit more refined, but if you do notice anything it would be quite subtle.


----------



## SJTrance

Thanks JMan. I watched Pacific Rim on blu ray today and there is definitely a difference I can discern. First off, I keep forgetting how much better the video and sound is on blu rays than on my Fios provider. It is for sure smoother and yet more impactful.


----------



## Savjac

...And now back to our regularly scheduled program, I just ordered one of these goobers from the fine folks at HSU. Not sure how long it will take but it should be here in a week or so.
Looking forward to fluttering my trouser legs a bit. :smile:


----------



## willis7469

Congrats Jack!!! Looking forward to your thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac

The brute is on the way and will be here next Tuesday, any volunteers to help bring it up into the Tranquility Base ??


----------



## Lumen

What's this I hear? Jack is back in black? Still have the white rhino?


----------



## willis7469

Savjac said:


> The brute is on the way and will be here next Tuesday, any volunteers to help bring it up into the Tranquility Base ??




Jack, if I were anywhere near you, it'd be a done bun. Ya know...Lou isn't too far now is he....? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac

Lumen said:


> What's this I hear? Jack is back in black? Still have the white rhino?


No my friend, I had to put her down to make way for the Rump Shaker. I have a need to feel it feed on hundreds of watts not to mention the joists in my floor. I am kinda worried that it may be too much for my little room, but we shall see. Then again if your monster works in your room, we should both be ok. Ya Think ??


----------



## Savjac

willis7469 said:


> Jack, if I were anywhere near you, it'd be a done bun. Ya know...Lou isn't too far now is he....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Lou is not too far, but it will be here on a work day so I will have family hep me out....or should I say Up ??
Lou is welcome to come on down and see whats behind door number 4 anytime tho. :wink2:


----------



## Lumen

willis7469 said:


> Jack, if I were anywhere near you, it'd be a done bun. Ya know...Lou isn't too far now is he....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have nothing funny to say. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

EDIT: and I say dat witt a smile on my face!


----------



## Lumen

Savjac said:


> No my friend, I had to put her down to make way for the Rump Shaker. I have a need to feel it feed on hundreds of watts not to mention the joists in my floor. I am kinda worried that it may be too much for my little room, but we shall see. Then again if your monster works in your room, we should both be ok. Ya Think ??


I'm happy for you, Jack, and I think you'll be happy with the Hsu (aka Rump Shaker =RS)! The REL just couldn't plumb the depths, as they say. If you still feel RS a bit much after you've experimented with setup and integration (always fun, yes?), then you might try just dialing it down a bit. If your room correction software lets you adjust a house curve, your in business. As far as overpowering your room, there are Hsu owners here who may have valuable input for your situation. But in all honesty I think you'll be fine.

I'm on a slab so I need the extra output, and I think having a down-firing driver helps. Having it in the corner can get good to poor results - depends on the room. I got lucky for the most part. The rest of the parts need a little polishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac

Savjac said:


> ...and we have touch down, or touch up as it were. Had to carry from the main floor up to the Tranquility Base room and it about did me in. I am so sore. Now comes the dialing in part....never the less, I can honestly say that the RS is not too much for this room. I just have to figure out how to make it work when I listen in Direct mode on my Denon. Apparently this mode disables bass management. Always something.


----------



## asere

That's a beauty of a sub. Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac

Thank You Asere !!

I do have a noob question though, what is the best way to remove these plugs from the ports. The plug is in there pretty tight and does not want to come out short of using a dental pick or something.


----------



## asere

Savjac said:


> Thank You Asere !!
> 
> I do have a noob question though, what is the best way to remove these plugs from the ports. The plug is in there pretty tight and does not want to come out short of using a dental pick or something.


I am not sure. I had the mk4 and I think I had to just grasp it good enough to pull out. Make sure if you use something you don't poke a hole. Sorry I'm not much help.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

My what a nice sub you have!
_The better to shake you with!_

My what a big driver you have!
_The better to pound you with!_

My what stuffed ports you have!
_The better to perplex you with!_

Have you tried a plastic shoehorn? Slide it into the port around the circumference of the plug, then use it as a lever to try and pry the plug out (being careful not to mar the port finish). If it's an issue, try wrapping the end of the horn in something thin but soft, like a napkin.


----------



## willis7469

Just turn it up loud enough to blow them plugs out!!!
She's a beauty jack. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Yes direct will disable the sub out. Stereo should leave it engaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac

willis7469 said:


> Yes direct will disable the sub out. Stereo should leave it engaged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will have to make sure that Audyssey is turned off for music as the "Stereo" setting does not sound as good as "Direct". 
Nope not even close


----------



## willis7469

You must have a better room than I. I mostly don't use direct, but I prefer my subs engaged also. A beautiful world indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccerezo

How does this compare to the VTF-15H MK2. I am having a hard time deciding. That 15H is quite heavy to be moving around. 

thanks
Carlos


----------

